# craftsman simpull 32cc weedwacker



## Robmann (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the craftsman simpul 32cc weed wacker model #358.791070 and I replaced the pull string. After letting It sit for a couple of days it runs rough and has a hard time of starting.


----------

